# Legality of Nolvadex?



## IronSlingah (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok i realize this is not legal to have without a prescription no matter what the use of it is. My question is will you be prosecuted the same way as somebody having oxycotin without a prescription would be (which is a felony) or whould you be prosecuted the same way as somebody with viagra without a prescription would be?


----------



## billyzane1 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Nolva*

I think that you can get a real prescription from a Canadian pharmacy like confidentialpharma.com or any of the others. 

You can also use 6oxo which is just as effective unless you have some serious estrogen going. Estrogen is not all bad..You have no legality issues with that and it is cheap. 

I know this because I have done a ton of research. I am not on any gear or even PH right.....


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 9, 2004)

its hard to believe that 6oxo is just as effective since Nolva is a prescription strength anti-estrogen drug and 6oxo is available OTC.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

6OXO is NO where near as effective.  not even close.  I believe it is a misdameanor to be caught with Nolvadex.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Nolva*



> _*Originally posted by billyzane1 *_
> I think that you can get a real prescription from a Canadian pharmacy like confidentialpharma.com or any of the others.
> 
> You can also use 6oxo which is just as effective unless you have some serious estrogen going. Estrogen is not all bad..You have no legality issues with that and it is cheap.
> ...



have you tried to buy from that website i dont wanna get screwed since theres nothing i could do if they dont deliver.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

I will PM you...


----------



## billyzane1 (Feb 9, 2004)

Thats true, you guys know better than me. So I have no place..

 I guess the point was that if you have limited estrogen buildup or no testicular shutdown you could probably get by with 6oxo.  If you are doing the gear or have been really going crazy on the PH, then maybe nolva is in order. 

Thats just my perception. But most of you guys know better. I am a newbie, and the info I have is just from reading posts not really from actually using all this stuff. I am still contemplating...


----------



## billyzane1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I have bought viagra from that site and my buddy has purchased nolva from sites like that. You really dont have too much recourse if things go wrong, but it generally works out alright. I just would not purchase illegal narcotics through the mail.



I like to stick to the legal stuff


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

If thats a source, delete it.  Its not allowed on the board.  Just a warning before a mod does it for you


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 9, 2004)

Btw is M1T good to take transdermal? I want the nolva since im gonna take about 20mg of M1T transdermal for 14 days then 14 days of nolva.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Some show good results with a transdermal.  I would rather take M 1-T as a pill, and use the 4ad transdermal.  
I would take it for 14 days, then 7 off then start again for another 14 days.  Then start the PCT.

Power Rabbit is using M 1-T transdermal... he has a thread around here somewhere.  Search and find it.  Or else he should do his weekly update soon, and I can link it here.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Power Rabbit is using M 1-T transdermal... he has a thread around here somewhere.


PR is using a transdermal 1-test, not M1T.  Using M1T as a transdermal would defeat the purpose of methylation.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 10, 2004)

Narcotics are a scheduled substance. Nolva isn't, You will be guilty of having a rx medication without a rx. Depending on the amount you are caught with, determines how you will be charged. If you are caught with a boatload, you could even be charged with intent to sell and distribute.


----------



## nacnac972 (Feb 10, 2004)

I know we have talked about this before.It is legal to order and posses a 90 day supply of nolvadex.I orderd mine form Costa Rica.It came through US customs and it was opened by them  and then sent along to me with no problems.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> PR is using a transdermal 1-test, not M1T.  Using M1T as a transdermal would defeat the purpose of methylation.



  Thanks for the clear up.


----------



## IronSlingah (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Some show good results with a transdermal.  I would rather take M 1-T as a pill, and use the 4ad transdermal.
> I would take it for 14 days, then 7 off then start again for another 14 days.  Then start the PCT.
> 
> Power Rabbit is using M 1-T transdermal... he has a thread around here somewhere.  Search and find it.  Or else he should do his weekly update soon, and I can link it here.




You say to take nothing for 7 days not even Nolva? Is there any drawback to taking Nolva during this 7 day period?


----------



## SJ69 (Feb 10, 2004)

Did Universal Kits quit selling Nolvadex?  DId they get spooked?  I wuz just looking for it on their web site and it's not listed?  No mention of any "research chems"??


----------



## nunya53 (Sep 22, 2004)

I know I'm reviving an OLD thread, and maybe I missed something in my search for purchasing Nolvadex, but I did a google search and found a pharmacy that would sell/ship without a prescription. Is this still safe? Don't let my ONE post put anyone off, I've been researching for a while.


I get the general consensus that 6-oxo is not a viable sub for Nolvadex.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

This might help.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=35773&highlight=nolva+legality


----------

